# Auction Reminder!!!



## TwoHappyHavs! (Jul 8, 2007)

As promised, here's your reminder - the auction begins tomorrow, Saturday, November 3rd at: 
12:00 pm Eastern time 
11:00 am Central
10:00 am Mountain
9:00 am Pacific

I need one more favor from those of you who have donated items to the auction. If you would check the auction site and make sure that I've listed your items correctly (especially details such as quantities, sizes, dimensions, etc) and let me know if there is anything that needs to be added or 
corrected, I'd sure appreciate it. See you tomorrow!LOL

http://auction2007.homestead.com/index.html


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Wahooo Thank you Thank you for the reminder, I knew I would forget.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Thanks for the reminder - I did forget, as expected!!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

LOL, I was picking the items out this morning what I would like to bid on. Hopefully I will get lucky and win something. I told DH I was bidding on one of my x-mas gifts he was going to buy me.

Good luck to all and happy bidding.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I just went thru the items, and have a few I wanna bid on!!! I cant wait


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Hopefully I will not loose power with this noreaster moving in. How are you guys doing Laurie? we are expecting 40 mph winds with gusts of 70 mph not fun.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Leanne, I think you guys are going to get it worse than us. I am more inland although it is cold, rainy & very windy. I am a little concerned about my son who has an apartment on the Beach in Long Branch where he goes to school. He is coming home tonight so hopefully he will be gone for the worst of it down there! Stay inside & keep dry!! But dont bid on my favorites!! Actually I only have one favorite so hope it doesnt cost me an arm & a leg!!
Laurie


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

I just sent DH out to get some wood, we have not stocked up yet, we get it from a friend so he is just going to get enough to get us through tonight. It's suppose to drop down to 28 so atleast we will be warm if we loose power. You know its going to be bad when the news station is already asking for you to send in any damage photos..
Ummm I hope you guys are not after the same things I am after.. we may end up in a forum bidding war lol.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

That why gas fire places are so great - I can promise you mine will be on today!! I hope not too, that could cause some hard feelingsound:


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Yikes, I almost thought I could not bid, I wanted to try one and I got an emil reject.. But then got confirmation from Laura. 

Kara if I only had a girl, I think you should just start bidding and keep that collar Gucci would look Fab in it. Oh & little piggy is already on the move.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Wow I am excited, first time I have ever bid on anything except art!! If the piece lists a retail price does that me you have to bid that or more?


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Laurie a couple of items do have a min. starting bid price but most do not. I think the retail price is just an fyi.

Love your new avatar & sig. pictures.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Thanks - I was tired of seeing the same old pic, but cant seem to get all three to sit still at one time!!! So it will say - "minimum bid"??


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Example on page 5 Item # 92
it states:

Please start the bidding at $50

(Retail value of item is $125)


----------



## TwoHappyHavs! (Jul 8, 2007)

*bidding*

Hi Laurie, there are a few items where the donor has asked that we start the bidding at a certain price (the Running Havanese, In The Arms of Rescue pendants, the fruit bowl, I Love My Hav Bracelet . . I think that's it) - all those items will have a note that there's a minimum bid.

For all the others, the retail value is shown only to give the bidders an idea as to the value of the item, and because the donor included the info when they sent me the donation. As long as the item isn't marked "minimum bid", you can start the bidding at one dollar 

Laura


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Cool!! This is gonna be an expensive week!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Actually Kara, I bidd on it before the $50 bid, that is a little to steep for me!! :hurt: Boo Hoo


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

I saw that, piggy is going up also. Sorry you missed it Laurie. There is still a lot of time left so I am sure things are going to go up before it is over. All we can do is hope to get the items we want.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

haha Leeann, that was my piggy bid! I want that pig for Kubrick!!!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Shame on you Lina.. I have not bid on it yet but it was on my to watch list.


----------



## TwoHappyHavs! (Jul 8, 2007)

It's over next Saturday at 3:00 (eastern), Kara. The bidding will be the heaviest today, tomorrow, next Friday night and Saturday, so plan your
strategies.LOL


----------



## TwoHappyHavs! (Jul 8, 2007)

*Request from Shadow & Kidget*

You know, it's not easy for me and Shadow when our Mom plays auctioneer. Last night, when she was sitting at the computer and we all smelled the pork chops burning on the stove, Shadow and I had a feeling it was 'that time of the year" again. Oh sure, every year she sits us down and explains how important the auction is, and that everyone is getting together to help Havvies that need to be loved and cared for like we are. She says we're doing our part to help out just by being good and patient dogs. But c'mon. We had to scratch at the door at least three times today before she'd get up to let us out. Heck, when we gotta go..we gotta go!

And the squirrels are TOTALLY getting away with murder out there, they're dropping acorns all over the place&#8230;do you know how annoying it is to get one of those stuck in your paw? Of course not, because you wear shoes. But let us tell ya, there have been many a day Mom can hear us 'clicking' as we come into the house because a darn acorn's stuck in our paw&#8230;sheesh.

Anyway, it wouldn't hurt if once in awhile during the auction, someone reminds her that 8:00 pm (eastern time) is time for our Scooby snacks&#8230; the squirrel fiasco is bad enough, we don't wanna miss our treats too. Thanks!

Shadow & Kidget


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

lbkar said:


> Hopefully I will not loose power with this noreaster moving in. How are you guys doing Laurie? we are expecting 40 mph winds with gusts of 70 mph not fun.


Stay safe Leeann!!!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Awww, Riley & Monte asked if they could go over and play RLH to help. When I told them that Shadow & Kidget do not live down the street they suggested we fly out for a sleepover next weekend that way the 4 of them could play while their mom's are busy on the computer.:kiss:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Laura , I was wondering how you handle doing this!! Is there someone that helps you out at all??


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Leeann,
Buttering up the Auctioneer doesn't work to secure what you want!!! Good try though 

Shadow & Kidget- Dora says she will throw in some liver cookies to get the items she wants 

Amanda


----------



## TwoHappyHavs! (Jul 8, 2007)

No, Laurie, it's mostly a one-woman job.LOL The first Saturday and Sunday and the last Friday night and Saturday morning are the busiest. I pretty much spend the day at the computer. My house is small and the computer is in the spare room right next to my bedroom, so when it gets quiet, I sometimes lay on the bed and watch tv with the dogs (they follow me back and forth LOL) until I hear new emails come in. Yesterday, I was on from noon till midnight, ate lunch at the computer, took 1/2 hour for dinner (had chicken parm delivered...yum LOL) and of course, the dogs and I took bathroom breaks. Today will be pretty much the same, except that I've actually gotten showered and dressed because I have to make a run to the drugstore.LOL 

I work during the week, so when I get home, I take care of the dogs, fix something to eat and start auctioneering at around 6-6:30 until 11:30 ish. So during the week, the bids won't be updated until around 7:00pm. 

After all these years, I have my routine down pat. The Excel spreadsheet makes it easy to keep track of the bids. Once the auction ends, then comes the notifications to the winners, and as the checks come in, the notifications to the donors to mail the items. That can go on for a month or two because I hunt down every last person until we have every dollar that's pledged, and also make sure every winner receives their items. 

It is a total labor of love, and although it does get tiring, I love it. People ask why we don't just do it on eBay, but to me, that's too impersonal. I like the personal touch, the feeling of community, and the fun we having chatting as the bids come in. Besides that, eBay would take a part of proceeds and I would rather have it all go to rescue. 

As for buttering up the auctioneer LOL ...many have tried over the years and I will again state quite emphatically, that I cannot be bought for any price, unless you can persuade Andy Garcia to give me a call sometime (gawd, I love that man).LOL

Laura


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Laura I swear it was the boys, I had nothing to do with it....


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Laura, it wouldn't be nearly as fun if it were done on eBay. I had a blast last year staying up until the last couple of hours with the auction watching a few items. You have done such a great job that I'm glad you enjoy it, even if you are exhausted later. It is a lot of fun on our end also.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Laura,
You are doing a great job and there are many Neezers that will appreciate your great work and sacrifice!

BTW it seems Dora talked to Uncle Andy!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Laura, I love the idea of the personal touch on this!! If it were ebay, I dont think I would participate, so thanks for doing such a selfless job!!
Now, my husband comes from an italian family, maybe we can track down someone who owes someone a favor & Andy might show up on your doorstep!!
:wink:


----------



## TwoHappyHavs! (Jul 8, 2007)

ROTFLMAO OMG, that is so funny. Ya gotta admit, he is one hottie. I've had a 'thing' (or two LOL) for him for years. In fact, some of the girls who work for me took me to dinner for my birthday and after we ordered our meal, they handed me a giftbag and said "this is a little something to keep you warm". As I reached in the bag, I said "well...unless you've got Andy in here, that's gonna be tough". And they all looked stunned and confused.LOL And guess what I pulled outta the giftbag? A pillow with Andy's face silkscreened on it.LOL What are the odds of that?LOL

Laura


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Talk about me look at you girls, Laura gives you a hint to her weakness and you girls are all over it.. tsk tsk.

Kara, I am in the same boat my items keep going up and up but DH upped my anty so we will see, crossing fingers.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Leeann, good luck to you! I hope you get what you want.


----------



## TwoHappyHavs! (Jul 8, 2007)

"upped your anty"! ? Such language, Leeann! Not in front of my dogs!LOL


----------



## TwoHappyHavs! (Jul 8, 2007)

Laurief said:


> Laura, I love the idea of the personal touch on this!! If it were ebay, I dont think I would participate, so thanks for doing such a selfless job!!
> Now, my husband comes from an italian family, maybe we can track down someone who owes someone a favor & Andy might show up on your doorstep!!
> :wink:


Laurie, that's how a lot of people feel about running it onebay, so for as long as I'm physically capable of doing it myself, that's how it'll be. Lu Wyland just posted the most beautiful message on the Hav list about her foster "Desi" going to his new home. If that's not what rescue is all about, I don't know what is. That was a two-tissue message for sure.LOL


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

All the things I wanted are going out of my limit - boo hoo - but good for the charity!!!!
Am I cracking up but have items been added since Saturday? I thought I saw some books added that I didnt see before.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Thank you Kimberly, I have my eye on a few items so I'm real hopefull I will win something.

Laura, Me and DH were just watching videos of Desi the other night, what a great spirit that little guy has, I would love to read the message Lu wrote could you cross post it for us?


----------



## TwoHappyHavs! (Jul 8, 2007)

Laurief said:


> All the things I wanted are going out of my limit - boo hoo - but good for the charity!!!!
> Am I cracking up but have items been added since Saturday? I thought I saw some books added that I didnt see before.


Yep, books were added, in fact, I had to add another page to the website last night and a few more donations were in this morning's mail . . so keep checking the last page (now Items 8) for new stuff. See you later!

Laura


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Laura, is this the message you are referring?


> There's frost on the grass these mornings. The dogs run out first thing and leave a trail, the heat of their paws marking their path. Soon there'll be one less path running through our yard though he's created his own permanent route right to my heart.
> 
> Desi is going home. There were a number of applications and a lot of interest but one potential mom shone through right from the start. All the reference checks and conversations and the home visit bore that out.
> 
> ...




Sorry, I don't have the photo to post with it. Lu has such a way with words though. All of her messages about her dogs (her own and the rescue dogs) are so picturesque.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Thank you Kimberly, that was very touching. I'm very glad to hear this guy has a new forever home, I know he touched Dh & my heart just watching the videos.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Kara, did you check your collar tonight? Wahoo it's a big hit.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Kara, your collar really is bringing in the big bucks! :whoo:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

YAY! All my items for the auction have been posted. I was a wee bit late getting the donations out, but at least they're up now! eace:


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Wow Kara! Donating the collar was a stroke of genius! It's going for big bucks.
I've been outbid on one of my three items......now to see how high it goes before the weekend. 
I want to put together something really special for next years auction. I've got to get creative.

Susan


----------



## TwoHappyHavs! (Jul 8, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> Laura, is this the message you are referring?
> 
> Sorry, I don't have the photo to post with it. Lu has such a way with words though. All of her messages about her dogs (her own and the rescue dogs) are so picturesque.


Yep,that's it...made me cry.LOL


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Leeann & Laura, I'm glad I had it to post.

Laura, I'm having fun just sitting back and watching the auction. As usual, I'm just sitting back and watching a few items until the last evening.  (Sorry in advance, Laura!)


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Wow guys! Great items and you are helping a lot of deserving and appreciating Neezers.

For any of you who want to become more familiar with Desi- look at last month's HRI newsletter (you can subscribe to get this once a month on www.havaneserescue.com in the upper left corner) Desi is in the adoption corner and there are links to his videos.
http://havaneserescue.com/Oct07.html


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Oh yes this really nice bag was added, I was just about to bid on it when I read that Kubrick was not included..


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

lbkar said:


> Oh yes this really nice bag was added, I was just about to bid on it when I read that Kubrick was not included..


Kubrick's NOT included????? Drats..I was about to bid on him!!!!!!! lol Lina, I'll get the bag if you make sure he's IN it!  Gucci needs a BF. :kiss:

Kara


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Leeann and Kara, sadly enough Kubrick had a sit-down with me and told me that although he would model the bag, he was not about to leave with it. LOL.

Maybe next year we can auction off a weekend with our Havs. I'm sure Kubrick would love to visit Gucci, Riley and Monte. :laugh:


----------



## Susie (Oct 15, 2007)

courtesy bump


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Leeann, 
If you enjoyed Desi's video's you MUST read his letters (written via Lu) They are all so special I saved them when I forwarded them to my DH.

I won't bombard you with emails, but if you're interested, I would love to send them to you.

and I too was crying when I read about Desi's new home. I'm sooo going to miss that little guy! Just maybe his new mom will keep us posted via the Big List!

Beverly


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Beverly Thank you, Thank you for those letters, I was in tears yes but tears of joy and from laughing so hard. 
Reading those letters also helped me understand what wonderful foster parents we have out their and how much this auction is helping those like Desi until they find their forever home. 

Kudos to Laura, Lu and all whom are involved in Havanese Rescue.


----------



## TwoHappyHavs! (Jul 8, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> Leeann & Laura, I'm glad I had it to post.
> 
> Laura, I'm having fun just sitting back and watching the auction. As usual, I'm just sitting back and watching a few items until the last evening.  (Sorry in advance, Laura!)


LOL Kimber, I know your type all too well....just biding your time...waitin' and watchin'and then, at the last minute, you POUNCE!!

I came home tonight to find a few more donations including a really nice package of grooming products, and a custom charcoal portrait of your dog. 
I can't believe the number of donations this year, it's definitely a record, nearing 170 . . unreal!LOL

Laura


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> Laura,
> You are doing a great job and there are many Neezers that will appreciate your great work and sacrifice!
> 
> BTW it seems Dora talked to Uncle Andy!


I am ROFLMBO !!!!!! You are TOO witty, Amanda! LOL

Lina: "Maybe next year we can auction off a weekend with our Havs."

Shameless! LOL 

I've seen a few items on there to my liking too, though my budget is on the wee side.  It will be fun to see what kind of money is raised. Great job, Laura!!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

TwoHappyHavs! said:


> LOL Kimber, I know your type all too well....just biding your time...waitin' and watchin'and then, at the last minute, you POUNCE!!
> 
> I came home tonight to find a few more donations including a really nice package of grooming products, and a custom charcoal portrait of your dog.
> I can't believe the number of donations this year, it's definitely a record, nearing 170 . . unreal!LOL
> ...


Guilty as charged!  However, I will be out of town this weekend with hubby, and I'm not sure we'll have internet access, so I may have to do some bidding one night early this year.

Ohhhhhh, who is doing the charcoal portrait? I'll definitely go look up that one. We have some mighty talented artists in the group.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I am really enjoying this auction!! I think we should do two a year?? What do you think Laura?


----------



## TwoHappyHavs! (Jul 8, 2007)

Laurief said:


> I am really enjoying this auction!! I think we should do two a year?? What do you think Laura?


Laura has left the building!LOL


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I would be willing to help with the email stuff!!!!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

...Trying to keep the auction on the front page of new topics...


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

:bump:

I need to watch my items we are getting closer to the last day.
Oh and Kara's collar is on the move again.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

I know I forgot that Amanda sent that in for auction, I just bought 2 of them a few weeks ago for part of the boys x-mas gifts.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Well Kara, you could always bid on that collar for her.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Just two days left of the auction!


----------



## TwoHappyHavs! (Jul 8, 2007)

Laurief said:


> I would be willing to help with the email stuff!!!!


Oh, I wouldn't mind having help, Laurie 0 - I just can't think of how anyone
_can_ help 

Almost 11:00 and the dogs have already gone to bed (mine).LOL

Laura


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

I have not bid. I am waiting until the last day and going STRONG. Beware. hehe....


----------



## TwoHappyHavs! (Jul 8, 2007)

Melissa Miller said:


> I have not bid. I am waiting until the last day and going STRONG. Beware. hehe....


LOL Lemme fill you in on a few things - the auction ends at 3:00pm eastern. In order to be _absolutely fair _to everyone, I pay strict attention to the timestamp on the emails/bids and do not accept anything that comes in after closing. So if you send me an email bid at 3:01, I can't accept it.

I have to tell ya - sometimes that really bites LOL because, of course, we want every penny for Rescue. But, as I said, I want everything completely above board and fair to everyone (even at the risk of having my friends get miffed at me LOL), and so do you, right?LOL I'd never want anyone to doubt that the auctions are run fairly - there is too much at stake. That's why I have the timer at the top of each webpage, so we can synchronize our clocks.LOL

As you can imagine, it'll get busy at around 2:00 Saturday and the bidding will pick up until the mad rush at the end.LOL People often expect me to stop what I'm doing so I can tell them what items they have high bids on. Oh boy, is that a bad time to ask.LOL So, please.. if you can...keep careful track of your bids.

In the last five minutes, so many bids will arrive so quickly that I won't be able to keep up - at closing, it will probably take me an hour to finish logging in the bids and post them on the website. Then I contact anyone who's in a tie for an item and wait for them to get back to me with a tie-breaker. Here's a tip -make your final bids in dollars and cents because the cents may be just be enough to win.LOL

When that's done, I go through every email to make sure my spreadsheet is accurate and then I post the high bids and the winner's names and directions for paying by check or paypal.

I'm usually pretty wiped out by Saturday afternoon - what I often do is take a break, play with my dogs, soak in the tub and unwind, and then go back to it on Sunday morning...so the final update will be posted on Sunday. I know everyone's anxious to see if they've won, so I really appreciate your patience.

Well, time for bed (yeah!)LOL Have a good night!!


----------



## Susie (Oct 15, 2007)

courtesy bump


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Leeann said:


> Well Kara, you could always bid on that collar for her.


Oh, Leeann..I already have a few items on my "wish list" that are OVER $100! :jaw: SOO.. I don't know about that! lol

Kara


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

I think I've been outbid on all my stuff! Best to wait until tomorrow morning to try again, I think. I bid on a couple of things for me and one thing for the dogs. I hope I get something but if I don't that means more money for rescue. I'll just have to start a savings account in January JUST for next year's auction. 

And to think there was a thought of not doing the auction this year. It sure looks like it's going great so far. 

Laura, you are doing a fabulous job. You will deserve that nice long soak in a hot tub. Do you have someone bidding on the bath items or the scented candles for you.......?? 

Susan


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Susan, me toooo :hurt: I either get outbid or it goes way to high for my pocketbook!! I had my eye on only one thing at first and its over $100 so I wont be getting it!! 
Oh well, I am glad they are making so much money!!

And Laura , I second the motion - you are doing a fabulous job!!!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Another courtesy bump here. 

Only 27 hours left of the auction...


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Geez Kara, what is it about that collar? Are those real diamonds or something? Every time I page through the auction, it's gone up. Are you bidding on your own item....come on, fess up!!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

LOL!

Nope, I haven't "bid" on my own item once! I'm sure Laura knows how many people are bidding for that. Arch enemies? LOL ound: Twasn't ME! There's bound to be people out there besides me that like their "bling"! hehe

Kara


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

> There's bound to be people out there besides me that like their "bling"!


There sure are and that's a very good thing!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Oh my, I'm starting to get nervous.. I'm not sure if I like this online auction were I cant see what everyone else is doing. I like to be right in the middle of the action.. I'm beginning to feel like I need to re-think my strategy, If I put all my eggs in one basket I may end up coming home with nothing hmmm I have some thinking to do tonight then I will be watching tomorrow.


----------



## TwoHappyHavs! (Jul 8, 2007)

mckennasedona said:


> I think I've been outbid on all my stuff! Best to wait until tomorrow morning to try again, I think. I bid on a couple of things for me and one thing for the dogs. I hope I get something but if I don't that means more money for rescue. I'll just have to start a savings account in January JUST for next year's auction.
> 
> And to think there was a thought of not doing the auction this year. It sure looks like it's going great so far.
> 
> ...


Oh, I wish.LOL I guess I'll just have to settle for that picture of Andy that you posted earlier.LOL But thank you, and Laurie too, for the kind words.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Good morning Laura I hope you got some sleep last night. Today's the big day, I wanted to say thank you for all your hard work and wish everyone happy bidding today.


----------



## TwoHappyHavs! (Jul 8, 2007)

Thumperlove said:


> Yes! Good luck, everyone!!!! Even if you are bidding against me! hehe.
> 
> And Laura, I hope you have a smooth day and have planned to relax and snuggle with your furbabies tomorrow! A much needed 'day off'.
> 
> Kara


Thanks, Lee, thanks, Kara. Shadow never leaves my side, where I go, he goes (that's why he's called Shadow LOL), but Kidget has decided that since I haven't had time to fuss over her this week, there's no point in hanging with us, so she goes into my room to watch Animal Planet.LOL

This afternoon I'll be checking all the bids to make sure I have them recorded accurately because I'm really anxious to be able to announce the final total tomorrow - or maybe tonight if there are no tied bids. Plus, all the winners have to be notified, so I'll be busy today, Sunday and Monday - but I can take breaks when I need to since the bidding is over. I took a vacation day from work on Tuesday too, so I'll just relax with the dogs. With Shadow, at least... I don't know about Kidget, I think I heard her say "Mom...you got some 'splaining to do".LOL

Laura


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Less than 2 hours... yikes!

Amanda


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

The gloves are off, the crazy auction people are out already bidding against us, we need to win!!!

Amanda (who's husband wants to leave the house now!)


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Yikes Amanda, no leaving the computer for 1.5 more hours. I could always do your bidding for you but I may misplace a few of them if they are for any of the items I want


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Leeann,
shame shame shame! The bidding and trying to win is half the fun... sometimes I forget there is money on the other end of it. But for rescue dogs, why not 

Amanda


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

It is a lot fun, I love auctions. Charity auctions are the best and knowing that the money you spend is going towards something that means a lot to you makes it so much more fun.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Almost over good luck all. crossing my fingers.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Boo Hoo - its over!! This was fun!!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

It's over, hubby was really good to me and let me bid higher than I thought. I only ended up only bidding on 2 items at the end. Time will tell if any of us are winners.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Kara, I did not bid on the lazy susan sorry. You did a very big part in this auction with the items you bought already. Your health is important, I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I am SO sad that I lost both items I was bidding on because I went to see four wedding sites today and didn't get a chance to bid at all! So Kubrick won't get his pig!  I guess I will just have to buy it for him from Petedge as I can't handle him not getting it.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Lina,

You were bidding on my pig?  I'll PM you where I got that if you are interested.

Sorry you didn't win!  I can't believe I couldn't place my bid. I kept waiting and waiting til' last minute. Well, I may have won a few patterns? Are the winner's names up?

Kara


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

oh! Well I had to leave the house, hubby was bugging me all morning. So only time will tell if I won something  If not, I think we might have to do some shopping online!

Congrats to everyone who won, and the big winnings go to those havanese that need it!

Amanda


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Thumperlove said:


> Lina,
> 
> You were bidding on my pig?  I'll PM you where I got that if you are interested.
> 
> ...


They won't be up for a while. Laura is going to eat dinner and walk the dogs. She probably needs to stretch after sitting at her pc for days. It was a great auction that raised a lot this year and she went nuts trying to keep up at the last which is probably what happens to her every year 
I really messed up. I was trying to watch the clock to get my bid in and working on the Hotline. I MISSED MY BID on the bracelet that has the logo I made for the Denver National  Darn, I really wanted that too :Cry:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

OH, I'm sure she has alot of emails to sift through! I bet Laura is happy the auction went so well and relieved to freed from the ball and chain computer! lol 

Bummer on the bracelet. That one IS really nice! Can we have a peek at the 'winners artistic dog picture' you are doing??  teehehe.

I had the opportunity to bid at 10 min. til, but decided to wait....only to MISS it by 2 minutes! *sigh*, oh well.....live and learn. Next year I'll run the bid up high early. heh.

Kara


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Well, it looks like I may have won what I bid on - the Havana Blast t-shirt. Unless all the bids haven't been updated yet.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

I know the prices have not been updated yet, the items I did bid on are lower than what my final bid was. I did get an e-mail from Laura thanking me for my last min. bid at 2:58, I'm hoping that was a good sighn. crossing fingers, crossing fingers.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Oh! I am not wiling to jinx my bid and reveal  Cross your paws!

Amanda


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I made some bids today but go no confirmation emails, I hope they got thru!! I guess tomorrow we will see!!


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

I bid yesterday on a couple of things. I was swamped today w/ work stuff so I am sure it didn't pan out. I hope this was one of the better years!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Laurie I bid on something about 15 min prior to my last bid and did not get a response either.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

I might have gotten one of my items. I wanted one of the In the Arms of Rescue pendants but hubby decided we HAD to do our errands right around the end of the auction. I see that I was outbid on that. Oh well......

I loved the lazy susan and the Havanese mug but didn't bid on them. The charcoal drawing would have been terrific too as would Jan's photo.

Time to start the savings account for next time. This was fun. Too bad we have to wait a whole year for the next one. I hope HRI is a big winner this year.

Susan


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

mckennasedona said:


> I might have gotten one of my items. I wanted one of the In the Arms of Rescue pendants but hubby decided we HAD to do our errands right around the end of the auction. I see that I was outbid on that. Oh well......
> 
> I loved the lazy susan and the Havanese mug but didn't bid on them. The charcoal drawing would have been terrific too as would Jan's photo.
> 
> ...


Good luck!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Susan,
Just in case you didn't win or you beat out a forum member, you can buy the pendent at the rescue store. I got mine last year for Christmas. I was accidentally given the necklace but I put mine on a pendent as well!

Amanda

http://havaneserescue.com/Pendants.html


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Thanks Amanda,
For some reason I thought they were all gone. I'll order one from the store. It'll be my holiday gift to myself.

Susan


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Susan,
Maybe they are and it hasn't been updated.... I might be wrong!

Amanda


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Thumperlove said:


> OH, I'm sure she has alot of emails to sift through! I bet Laura is happy the auction went so well and relieved to freed from the ball and chain computer! lol
> 
> Bummer on the bracelet. That one IS really nice! Can we have a peek at the 'winners artistic dog picture' you are doing??  teehehe.
> 
> ...


Can you imagine working full time and then coming home to all those bids? Wow! That's a labor of love. I hear this year the totals were really up there. Woooooohoooooooooo!! 
I don't know who won the artwork but if it's ok with them I'll let you have a peek at it. 
I feel for ya Kara, I really, really, wanted the bracelet with the logo on it that I did and got my bid in late too  I was working on the Hotline and missed watching the clock and could kick myself.


----------



## TwoHappyHavs! (Jul 8, 2007)

*Auction Total*

Gang, I'm pooped and am going to bed and, no, the winning bids haven't been posted yet, but I promise, they will be tomorrow. I wanted to share what I just sent to the lists and thank you again for your help in making this the most successful auction ever. Nite nite!!

Laura

-----Original Message-----
From: Laura Cascino [mailto:[email protected]] 
Sent: Sunday, November 11, 2007 12:08 AM
To: '[email protected]'; '[email protected]'; '[email protected]'
Cc: 'Stacy DeJoseph'; 'lu'
Subject: Auction Total

Ok, friends, I have finished verifying all the bids and am waiting for some folks to get back to me with tie breakers, but I know everyone is waiting to see how we did. First, let me tell ya a little story, it all began in NJ in 1951. I'm just kidding <g>

This has been the most successful auction ever! It never would have been possible without the fantastic support of the donors, who this year provided us with a record number of items - 175 to be exact - and of course, without the bidders who have outdone themselves this year. From 'first timers" to "veterans", you are all incredibly generous!

Thanks to you, our grand total will be just a wee bit over&#8230;

$10,000

Tomorrow I'll finish up breaking ties LOL, tracking down a few stray bids, and updating the website. On Monday, I'll begin sending each of the winners an email that will list the items they've won and the total due, and instructions for paying by check or Paypal.

Have a great night, everyone .. thanks again!

Laura


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> Oh! I am not wiling to jinx my bid and reveal  Cross your paws!
> 
> Amanda


OK, paws are crossed....unless it's for MY bracelet. :brick:
Wooooooooohoooooooooooo Look at the total!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Laura- that is awesome. Thanks for all your hard work and take tomorrow off and sleep in 

Jan-come on, I would send you a photo if I outbid you or wanna trade Mykee for the bracelet?

Amanda


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> Laura- that is awesome. Thanks for all your hard work and take tomorrow off and sleep in
> 
> Jan-come on, I would send you a photo if I outbid you or wanna trade Mykee for the bracelet?
> 
> Amanda


I'll trade you a photo of MyKee for it. :biggrin1:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Jan,
How about I send you a photo of Mykee wearing my new bracelet as a collar playing with Tori! <BG>

Amanda


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Laura, congratulations on running a VERY successful auction! What a great grand total! eace:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Wow - Laura that is fantastic!!! I am so happy!! I know I for one will be donating lots next year!! I hope my last bid for my second favorite item got thru on time. My favorite item went way over my budget!! Cant wait to hear.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

> Thanks to you, our grand total will be just a wee bit over&#8230;
> 
> $10,000


That is *AMAZING*!!!!!! What a huge success! There are plenty of us left in the Hav community to keep this auction going, and I bet it will just get better every year! That's great news, Laura! I'll be watching my email to see if I won anything and will get my donated items ready to ship to their happy owners! 

Kara


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

$10,000 That is awesome! It will go a long way to helping all the rescue pups. 
Laura, you did a fantastic job. Can't wait until next year!!!

Susan


----------



## Pamela-SB (Oct 26, 2007)

*Darn it! I missed the auction..*

seven foster puppies keep me so busy I barely have time to visit!

Hope you raised tons of funds...and there were a few items I would love..

Next time,

Pamela


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Wow Laura that is sooo great. I just came home from watching a friend run her Havavese in an agility trial, I was hoping to hear good news that I had won but I think hearing the total amount was even better. Congratulations on a great auction and many more to come.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> Jan,
> How about I send you a photo of Mykee wearing my new bracelet as a collar playing with Tori! <BG>
> 
> Amanda


How about if you wear that bracelet when I see you later this month?


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Leeann said:


> Wow Laura that is sooo great. I just came home from watching a friend run her Havavese in an agility trial, I was hoping to hear good news that I had won but I think hearing the total amount was even better. Congratulations on a great auction and many more to come.


Did you get a video Leeann? I'd love to see it since she's so camera challenged. You should show her how to use hers!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

JASHavanese said:


> Did you get a video Leeann? I'd love to see it since she's so camera challenged. You should show her how to use hers!


I did, not sure how good it turned out I still need to down load it. I got lossed and missed his first run that he got 2nd place in, beat by only 8 sec. His second run was his first time running snooker and his handler said she messed him up, this is the one I taped. We are hoping to meet in Boston for the Bay Colony Cluster and plan on watching my first AKC agility event I cant wait.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> Jan,
> How about I send you a photo of Mykee wearing my new bracelet as a collar playing with Tori! <BG>
> 
> Amanda


Amanda you could always have Jan drop MyKee off at your door, ring the bell and then run. I'm sure your DH would not want to leave a little puppy outside all alone.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Leeann said:


> Amanda you could always have Jan drop MyKee off at your door, ring the bell and then run. I'm sure your DH would not want to leave a little puppy outside all alone.


Careful Leeann, I'm going to be out there in a few days. I think it's wonderful of you to want to give Amanda a present! I'll send you the bill LOL


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Leeann said:


> I did, not sure how good it turned out I still need to down load it. I got lossed and missed his first run that he got 2nd place in, beat by only 8 sec. His second run was his first time running snooker and his handler said she messed him up, this is the one I taped. We are hoping to meet in Boston for the Bay Colony Cluster and plan on watching my first AKC agility event I cant wait.


When is the Boston for the Bay show? 
Any video is great when it comes to our havs


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

JASHavanese said:


> Careful Leeann, I'm going to be out there in a few days. I think it's wonderful of you to want to give Amanda a present! I'll send you the bill LOL


Scratch that if I am paying the bill MyKee is coming home to me.

The Boston show is Dec. 6 - 9th, you could always fly out from CA to Boston and join us girls.:biggrin1:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Girls, I like this deal, even better than I thought. Go ahead and leave Mykee at the door and I will just leave the dog door open, surprise! I wonder if hubby would fall for me "finding a havanese" see I really gotta get up the funds in my private neezer account!

Amanda


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

I started a thank you thread for Laura, everyone let her know how much you appreciate ALL THE HARD work. Its amazing what she accomplished, I can not imagine the amount of emails and questions.

http://www.havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?p=65057#post65057


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Leeann said:


> Scratch that if I am paying the bill MyKee is coming home to me.
> 
> The Boston show is Dec. 6 - 9th, you could always fly out from CA to Boston and join us girls.:biggrin1:


Let's see......So Tx, 85 degrees. Boston 40 or less. Hm........ You fly here, I have spare rooms


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> Girls, I like this deal, even better than I thought. Go ahead and leave Mykee at the door and I will just leave the dog door open, surprise! I wonder if hubby would fall for me "finding a havanese" see I really gotta get up the funds in my private neezer account!
> 
> Amanda


LOL you guys are making me giggle. Does it help that his Daddy was rated something like number 6 in the country one year and the next year in the top 25? I may have that backwards. Now how could your hubby argue with that 
Now you watch, a stray is going to wind up at MY door and we'll wind up taking it in.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

The last time I mentioned "poor, adorable MyKee" to DH, he asked to see a photo of him. :biggrin1:


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

JASHavanese said:


> Let's see......So Tx, 85 degrees. Boston 40 or less. Hm........ You fly here, I have spare rooms


85 degrees, I'm on the next flight.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

irnfit said:


> The last time I mentioned "poor, adorable MyKee" to DH, he asked to see a photo of him. :biggrin1:


And what did he say Michele?? Any luck??

Jan knows I would love to have MyKee but it is me whom is not ready.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

My guard hounds won't let a stray come near our door actually. There is a neighborhood dog that goes up and down the stairs, he sits and cries and Belle tries to beat him up through the fence! She is such a snob! Dora just wants to play with all the dogs!

Leeann-well, it works out, I will take Mykee and then give him to you when you are ready- come on I can be trusted!

Amanda

P.S. It is only 68F here today- but it was perfect for hiking in the canyons this morning!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Leeann said:


> 85 degrees, I'm on the next flight.


Come on down! The bedspread on the guest bed has Havanese on it with doggie foot prints.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> P.S. It is only 68F here today- but it was perfect for hiking in the canyons this morning!


Yikes, I'll freeze!! Can you get the Santa Ana winds back? Last time we came out it was in September and they had a major heat wave right before we got there so we took shorts. When we got there a cold front came in so we shivered. I think I better go visit weather.com.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

irnfit said:


> The last time I mentioned "poor, adorable MyKee" to DH, he asked to see a photo of him. :biggrin1:


Here's a new one of him. The silver/tan that's in his tail is going all the way up his tail now so when it's grown out, that color is going to lay across his back. That should be interesting to see.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Jan,
He is so stinkin cute!!! I love black and tans! We are also missing Peter pictures!

As to the weather, it is funny to see my coworkers come in a parka. In Michigan, 65 in November, we would all be wearing shorts to work!

Amanda


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

A havanes bedspread and MyKee, I may just move in. It's O.K. if I bring my boys with me right.

Amanda trusted hmmm need to think about that one, at least I know he would be well trained between you & Jan when I got him LOL


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Leeann said:


> A havanes bedspread and MyKee, I may just move in. It's O.K. if I bring my boys with me right.
> 
> Amanda trusted hmmm need to think about that one, at least I know he would be well trained between you & Jan when I got him LOL


We have several rooms in the house that I haven't even been in for months. We'd never know you were here except when you had to come get your havs out of our bed


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Peter is adorable too!!! Jan, I think the entire litter belongs in So Cal, so just bring them both out in a few weeks!!!

Okay, I might have to tape my mouth shut, way too many puppies this weekend and I am driving hubby crazy!!!

Amanda


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Jan, thanks for the picture. MyKee sure tugs at the heartstrings. I love his video on your website. He looks like he is a lot of fun.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I know, I lost out this year  But I had fun anyway and a lot of money was raised for rescue so that is the best part! Next year, I can't spend so much at Pet Edge right before the auction, because hubby said "my dog spending is out of control!"

Amanda


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Yippee!!! I got my t-shirt. :whoo:


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Wow! I thought I lost out on the In the Arms of Rescue pendant but I won one. I won toys for the girls too!! Hooray! I saw Laurie's and Kara's names as winners too! 

Oddly enough, I already have two items for next year. We went to the Harvest Festival last weekend and bought each of the girls a handmade fabric harness in cute "beach" fabrics. We tried them on this weekend and they don't fit...  They would be for Havs in the less than 11 pound range. 

Susan


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I am so sad, I did get something but I was just bidding on things to get the prices up!! I really wanted the gorgeous Hav. blanket but it was too expensive for me. But the only thing I really wanted was the last item, the tag that says "Can you see my Halo" I wanted that so bad for Lexi since we call her our angel and she was an angel for Halloween - oh well, I bid on it in the last 30 seconds but someone bid more - darn!!! 
I am so glad that they made so much $$$


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Laurie, those tags were donated by Havanese Rescue. I wonder if there are more available. Maybe you could still purchase one.

There were a lot of things I would have loved to bid on but I knew they would be out of my budget. 

Susan


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Susan, any idea who I would contact for that? I am SOOO bummed!! Yea purse strings are a little tight this time of year so I could never bid on some of these items!! Glad there are people out there who can!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I noticed that you won the patterns Kara - what a good person for them to go to!! If I could find that material with the Hav faces on it, I would have someone make something for me!!! I have never seen it, but the fabric stores have never seen my face !!
I did look in the HR store, (at least I think I did it right) but I only saw buttons and shirts. I will try to email Laura later - once things calm down for her - and see if she can direct me. If anyone on the east coast finds that fabric, let me know. I just love it!!!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Here you go Laurie:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Sheepdog-Sheepd...ryZ48763QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

This ebay seller said there were more yard options in her store? I usually like my blankets 2.5-3 yards. The one on the auction was 'hand tied' which is really easy to do, you just get a matching fleece and cut rectangles and tie the ends..you don't have to sew anything. This type of fleece doesn't fray on the ends.

Kara


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Congratulations everyone, I’m very happy that I get to bring a little something home for myself as well.

Thank you so much Laura for all your hard work.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Yes, Kara that is the one! I just loved the auction blanket with the paws on the other side, it was adorable. I just have not a clue as to how or what to do with it. I could not believe how much the blanket sold for!! That was a very genours donor!!!!


----------

